# Taurus Tactical



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not a big Taurus fan myself, but this looks interesting....

http://www.taurustactical.com/dsp_247oss.cfm


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

This could make a good competition gun. The long barrel and adjustable sights are what many shooters desire. I would like to try the gun and see how it fires, especially the trigger action. I like the option of having the safety lever be both a safety/decocker or just a decocker. I rented an HK USP recently that had a combo lever and I thought it was a good option. My brother has a Taurus 9mm, the Beretta 92 look alike and he likes it. It shoots accurately and reliably.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I should add I'm not a big fan of the brown color though. OD Green would be much better for my tastes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'd like to rent one - I am curious about the SA pull to see how it compares to the P99...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

If you find one to rent, let me know how it shoots. Of course, some day I'm going to have to find a Walther P99 to rent to see how IT shoots.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Ack! Like the ulglier cousin of an HK45..


----------

